# FAVORITE bike you've owned?



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

This might be lame, but it could be cool so...

out of every bike you've ever owned, which is your fav. and why? 
mine would probably be my yeti dj, its an 06. I built it from the frame up. 
w/ 
fork: Pike 454
wheelset: 325 rims laced to saint hubs.
brakes: saint
shifter: saint
cranks: saint
stem: diablous
bras: diablous
thats the gist of it.

its my fav, because its snappy, tons of fun and i picked each part out myself.

here it is:


----------



## j0rdanhanson (Jan 20, 2008)

*boyah*

giant reign x1 :thumbsup:


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Loved my Demo - It just plain ripped. nothing this bike couldn't do. Built on a budget too, surprised me overall.









But Favorite has to go to my new DHi. It just compliments my riding style better. more flickable, corners amazing, and it just shreds. I can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

That is easy. My V-tach. Happily I still own it (although due to temporary insanity I did consider selling it a few months back. Bought a nice wheelset for it instead.....)

Medium V-tach - Trans-Sparkle Blue
FSA / E13 reducer zero stack headset
5th Element Shock w Ti spring
Marzocchi 888 RC2X WC
Marzocchi integrated stem
Raceface Diabolus bar
ODI Lock-on Grips
WTB Saddle
Thomson Seatpost
Salsa Seatpost Collar
Raceface Diabolus Crankset and BB
E13 DRS guide
Shimano XT Front Deraileur
SRAM PC 971 Chain
SRAM PC 990 Rear Cassette - 11-34
SRAM X0 Medium Cage Rear Deraileur
SRAM X9 Trigger Shifers
Industry 9 wheelset
Magura Gustav Brakes


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Mine is my Ventana El Cuervo. Picture spec:

2004 Cuervo Med.
Manipoo Swinger 6
2004 888r
Hadley hubs w/823's
Diabolus post, cranks,bars

Picture shows it's "for sale" mode but I kept the wheels.  Previous incarnation had I-beam seat/post, Boxxer WC, DHX 5.0 with ti spring and Saint Brakes. It weighed 41.5 lbs. 

It's my Fav. cause I took it to Whistler 3 times and had the time of my life with it up there. Perfect weather, Garbanzo was new right after I got it, and I got a shot and autograph from Dave Watson! :thumbsup: (Real film picture... don't have it in the computer.)

P.S. Ryan, you didn't say why that bike was your favorite... :nono:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

My Yeti DJ as well. It just feels right to me, on trail rides or jumping.


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

My mongoose BDD


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

my mongoose pro nx7.1 
It was a xc bike, but it was my first bike I paid for with my own money, and it only took 4 years of saving. Tons of fun and really got me into the sport


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

My Nomad was probably my favorite bike so far:


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

me new bike...im diggin it!!


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

006_007 said:


> That is easy. My V-tach. Happily I still own it (although due to temporary insanity I did consider selling it a few months back. Bought a nice wheelset for it instead.....)
> 
> Medium V-tach - Trans-Sparkle Blue
> FSA / E13 reducer zero stack headset
> ...


PICS? PLEASE


----------



## ianinco (Jan 19, 2006)

For some reason I can't get past the memory of my Yellow Stumpy (03 I think). It was my first Dually and I had an awesome summer. It was my first US summer, I won a Novice XC race and did some epic rides. I was sad to see it go to pay for a plane ticket


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> PICS? PLEASE


dont have any of it in its current version, but there are a few out there of it with the 729 wheelset and the 2004 888r fork on it.............


----------



## Mc.Dub (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't owned that many bikes, and I got out of riding for about 5 years, but of all the bikes I'd have to say my Tomac 204 was the favorite of the bunch. Although my first 2 wheel bike was *****in, banana seat baby


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

006_007 said:


> dont have any of it in its current version, but there are a few out there of it with the 729 wheelset and the 2004 888r fork on it.............


found it with the World Cup:thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

huh, forgot about that pic - still missing the new wheels 



The Tod Says What?! said:


> found it with the World Cup:thumbsup:


----------



## Wadsworth McStackton (Nov 15, 2004)

My Nomad is hands down the best bike I've owned.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

Love the New









Like the old


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

My Gambler










The geometry is right for me and I finally have a bike with the suspension as progressive as I like it. The super stiff rear end is also one of my favorite things about this bike. She disappears underneath me.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

The Chopper










My first custom build. I have another Schwinn cruiser I trash picked that will get redone when I find time, but I think I will keep it more classic. And no, the fork doesn't have any travel. I pilfered a $10 cheapo DC fork from ebay for the lowers and crowns/steere tube, ditched the internals and replaced the stanchions with tubing of the same diameter. Welded nuts into the bottoms of the new stanchions and attached them to the lowers just like stock.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

this one.


----------



## Kjcorley (Jul 3, 2005)

*My Chumba*

Love this bike, wouldn't trade it for anything (except maybe a new f5)


----------



## bikerdave52 (Aug 14, 2005)

I like my B.R alot but gotta say i love my T.O.P things been through alot and still rides sooo nice..Ringle 8tracks..fox talas 85mm..raceface bar and stem..hayes mag..saint derail..saint cranks..blkmarket seat..maxxis holy rollers..32t e.13..shimano dx pedals...


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

she's been my daily ride for about a year now, and i'm just thrilled about it every time i throw a leg over her.


----------



## Juno (Jan 13, 2008)

Right now I'm rockin with the Nomad and by far the best bike I've owned.


----------



## minus9 (Oct 7, 2005)

My almost 10-year-old Yeti


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

My favorite is this so far...:thumbsup:


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

I would say any number of bikes I owned between the ages of 3 - 7, but I can't really remember exactly what those were, so i'm going to have to go with my first "real" bike, the Raleigh Rampar R10 full suspension. Got it in '78 from my LBS, and loved the bike. Owned for 6 mos. and then it was stolen. Tracked down the thief, but then he threw it over a bridge into the water to get rid of the evidence. Cops made him dive down and drag it up a week later, but it was ruined by then, saltwater! Needless to say this guy was a career criminal and as far as I know, spent pretty much the rest of his life in jail, shocking isn't it???


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

My two favorite rides. Although I have to say the Preston probably takes the top spot since I spend the most time on her. 208 miles and counting already in 2008:thumbsup:


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

My demo 7, so far the most nimble and predictable bike I have owned...LOVE IT!!


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

my mountain cycle san andreas, bomber dropoffs, risse air shock, mavic wheelset, hope mini's middleburn cranks rings, esp 9 gearing, v12 peddles michlin comp s tyres, race face bar and stem combo.. unfortunately the on.ly pics i posses are non digital keep meaning to scan them in and upload em tho.. the bike was light, quick, responsive and took a beating and just the best bike ive ever riden or seen...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hands down... love my 7point.

LOVE it.

Totem 2-Step
Hayes HFX-9's
Fox DHX 5.0 Coil
Holzfellers
Truvativ Holzfeller stem
Easton Bar
Mallets
Blah blah blah... it's good.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

I loved this bike. I progressed so much on it. It was very predictable and confidence inspiring. (The climbs were hella tough, but made me stronger!)










Now I'm riding this and actually like it more! Haven't had that much time on it, but I'm already faster on it than my old Fly.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

minus9 said:


> My almost 10-year-old Yeti


i like that.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Bottlerocket by far. The versitality has allowed me to progress in dirtjumping, freeriding, and even a bit of downhill!
Medium Bottlerocket
Totem Coil
FSA Orbit Extreme Pro
DHX 5.0 Coil
Transition Revolution Wheelset 36mm
Michilen DH24 ATs 2.5
Hayes Nine :skep: 
Shimano Hone Cranks
E.13 36th Chainring
E.13 LG1 (no taco yet)
Ultegra Cassette
Sh!t Chain (I assume PC-951)
X.9 Med. Cage 
X.9 Shifter
Syncros Bulk Bar 
Thomson Elite X4 
Sunline Half Waffle Grips
IRD Seatpost
Deity FR Saddle
Syncros Mental Magnesium Pedals

Whew... now for a pic:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Mes...... 

Azonic Recoil


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

Dont have any pics of my bike but i love my big hit


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

It would probably have to be my '03 RM Edge. Light (~29 lbs), flickable, versatile, and has taken some serious abuse, yet asks for more. 
It's sporting Hookworms in this pic, as it went to Rays a few days after this was taken.








However, we'll see how long that lasts, as I have a BR frame on layaway at my LBS which should be out (and hopefully assembled) here in the next few weeks. That may very well take over as my favorite.


----------



## tat2niner (Sep 20, 2006)

Too lazy to take a pic but my '07 Stumpy FSR. You know what they look like anyhow.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I don't have any pictures that I know of on here but as far as "the best" mountain bike is concerned, I'm pretty hard pressed to find anything better than my Pitch. She climbs better than a 07 Stumpy, descends better than the 05-06 Enduro, and sits pretty right around 32 pounds. I do need to do something about the raw frame... needs paint soon.

But as far as my best bike EVER? My 06 S-Works Roubaix. Yes, its a road bike... but she's the lightest, fastest, and smoothest ride I've ever thrown a leg over period. With my "heavy" build kit she sits at 17 pounds for a 58cm. Besides there's something sweet about long stretch of asphalt, a nice tailwind, and a speedometer reading 35-40 mph on flat ground.


----------



## MikeyOrange (Feb 25, 2005)

Technically not a bike... But this is what got me started.










I remember riding it all day... Or at least, until my brother stole it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

MikeyOrange said:


> Technically not a bike... But this is what got me started.


Baller, riding in style since day one.:thumbsup:


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

my SE Racing P.K. Ripper i had back in the 80's. completely customized. worst thing i ever did was sell it... _Rosebud_... :sad:

was like i sold my soul.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Gotta say that the VP-Free is my favorite!


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

So far my 7point is my fav. I don't have a pic of it with the codes and roco yet, I'm STILL waiting on the shock hardware.  But dang it's fun to ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

My Astrix Union has got to be with out question the best bike I have ever owned. I've done nothing but abuse it and the bike has never failed me. I wish my Enduro would have done the same.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

My Komodo. By far my favorite bike I've owned so far.


----------



## BIOMASS (Aug 6, 2007)

My ride...I love it


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

BIOMASS said:


> My ride...I love it


whoa thats hot. You need a direct-mount stem for that bad boy though. Otherwise, that thing is a beaut! :thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i loved my giant pistol. it wasn't anything special, but it was when i was progressing from riding to DH/FRing. Ahhhh, the progression days.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Back in the XC days this was my favorite bike: :thumbsup: 
View attachment 331070


Then I got my first and probably still my favorite DH bike :eekster:
View attachment 331071


Dang! Can't forget the Bullit. It's too hard to pick a favorite! :madman: 
View attachment 331072


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

the G hole:
then the sx, i really miss the blur 4x though... by far my favorite bike ive ever owned!


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> This might be lame, but it could be cool so...
> 
> out of every bike you've ever owned, which is your fav. and why?
> mine would probably be my yeti dj, its an 06. I built it from the frame up.
> ...


Dude I must say, that is totally sick. Im in the process of building up my 08 DJ and am having trouble selecting a set of tires but when I saw yours I thought "I want those" what are they? Ill post pics of mine as soon as my build is complete.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My favorite ride to date is the SXtrail in its many forms.










my old one


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, so far this is my favorite bike. I have put alot of time and patience into this bike, and finially it is paying off. The 06' Diablo...... 

Specs..
Fork: 07' 888 RC2X VA
Shock: 06' Revox 
Wheelset: Outlaws
Brakes: Hayes 9's ( 8in front / 7in rear)
Shifter: X-7
Derailure: X-9
Cranks: Saints
Chain guide: E-13 single ring
Pedals: Wellgo B-67's (kinda crappy)
Bars: Azonic B-52's (scandium = FLEXY!)
Grips: ODI Rouges, never anything else.
Tires: 2.7 Maxxis Minions 60a

I replaced the Ti spring with a steel spring on the Revox because of the rubbing on the shock body. I just got the 888 back from Zoke and it feels great! The bike is a bit heavy at around 45-ish pounds, but all in all I love it. She can "monster truck" through anything, except tall rocks, the BB is so damn low....


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

BWVDubya said:


> Dude I must say, that is totally sick. Im in the process of building up my 08 DJ and am having trouble selecting a set of tires but when I saw yours I thought "I want those" what are they? Ill post pics of mine as soon as my build is complete.


the front is a minion dhf the rear is a highroller. 2.5's .. they hook up solid in the dirt. i'm also looking to get a set of larsen tt's on hand for when the dirt gets drier and more packed.


----------



## Wizard4620383 (May 12, 2007)

my old vpfree/soccom was my fav play bike .... but my lapierre 230dh that i have right now is the fstestr racing bike i had so far


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

My '05 Giant DH Team. This bke handles like it is on rails. IMO it is a much better bike than the new Glory. Just my opinion.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

DHFreak said:


> My '05 Giant DH Team. This bke handles like it is on rails. IMO it is a much better bike than the new Glory. Just my opinion.


I've always loved the Giant DH Teams. If I were to get a DH bike it'd be a DH Team or a Sunday.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> the front is a minion dhf the rear is a highroller. 2.5's .. they hook up solid in the dirt. i'm also looking to get a set of larsen tt's on hand for when the dirt gets drier and more packed.


I may have to pick those up. I was lookin at the Larsens as well. They seem like they may be a pretty decent tire in drier stuff like you mentioned. Thanks for the info. Badass bike you got there


----------



## dhmtb7 (May 27, 2005)

my favorite has got to go to my blackmarket mob:








favorite dh bike has got to be the demo 8 i used to have. but it is going to change soon to the glory i am building up.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

my favorite bike I have owned is also my current ride 07 stab deluxe. with new parts on the way.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

My Canfield F1, I loved my karpiel armagedon and then swapped to the f1. It rides better, more stable and fast!!!!! I have a jedi on order, if it rides like my F1 and corners like my armagedon then that will be my favorite.
For now its this beast! 39. lbs of pure fun!! If the new jedi is 2lbs lighter and I build it race only it will be 35-36lbs. Lighter hoops, no damper and fox with ti vs avy with ti, boxxer wc vs my 888wc. 2lbs on frame alone, 200g on shock, 145g on damper, 185g on hoops, 1lb on fork. = 4.25 lbs lighter!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> My Canfield F1, I loved my karpiel armagedon and then swapped to the f1. It rides better, more stable and fast!!!!! I have a jedi on order, if it rides like my F1 and corners like my armagedon then that will be my favorite.
> For now its this beast! 39. lbs of pure fun!! If the new jedi is 2lbs lighter and I build it race only it will be 35-36lbs. Lighter hoops, *no damper* and fox with ti vs avy with ti, boxxer wc vs my 888wc. 2lbs on frame alone, 200g on shock, 145g on damper, 185g on hoops, 1lb on fork. = 4.25 lbs lighter!


No damper??? I hope you mean no steering damper... :skep:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> No damper??? I hope you mean no steering damper... :skep:


Yes, I have one on this bike but the new one without. I beat this one hard so its going to stay as my huck machine and the new 1 will be race only!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

essenmeinstuff said:


> My favorite is this so far...:thumbsup:


Murdered Out :thumbsup:


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

my vp free for sure...


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

OK have had a long list of em
2000 PATRIOT LT
2001 FSR TEAM DH "PALM REP"
2001 STAB PRIMO
*2002 DHR*
2002 DISCO V
2003 TITUS SUPERMOTO
2005 INTENSE M3

The DHR was by far the best the, then either Titus or Orange maybe....


----------



## ed wonther (Mar 26, 2008)

*Mongoose*

$100.00 WALMART special , lol


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

That's a tough one...

I love them all too much to pick!

There's 5 pictures here.

1. My first real Bike... '06 Iron Horse Yakuza Sohon Bucho.

2. Mountain Cycle Rumble with a 6 inch fork on it. love it.

3. My newest bike. Iron Horse Sachem. 6" all mountain (yeah right, FR) bike. TONS of fun.

4. My first TIG welded steel frame! just finished it last week and i can't WAIT to get her built up.

5. The super cool custom smiley face seatstay bridge i silver brazed onto my new frame.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

For DH my Gram Mal has to be the best yet:










For DJ/Park/Urban and probably my favorite bike overall is my Riot. I just feel like I am one with the bike all the time:


----------

